
Why Nobody Cares About Your Banner Ads - webnanners
https://medium.com/shit-sean-says/why-nobody-cares-about-your-banner-ad-b2299ff0e23d#.ch9tmkaff
======
buserror
I think everyone who use AdBlock _._ agrees. And everyone who has banners
agrees too, thats why almost every site these days try to force you to click a
full screen popup to try to see if you are a real user, and at least get a
single click from you.

Personally I use an ad blocker, _however_ I wouldn't mind seeing more of well
made content/advertisement as some websites are trying on. One good example is
[0]: I actually _read_ that article, and I knew it was likely "sponsored
content", but there was still interesting information in there.

Of course that probably can't be scaled to every topic, but at least some
people are trying to make an effort...

[0]: [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-the-sound-that-
defined-...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-the-sound-that-
defined-80s-music-still-lives-on-today)

~~~
webnanners
Thanks for the read. I definitely agree, and that's where I was going near the
end of my article / rant. People don't care if something is sponsored as long
as it's what they want to read about. If you're trying to force something down
a user's throat, they're not going to respond well to it. It seems like common
sense, but apparently we're in the minority of the subject.

